# Appropriate RPM for dust collection motor



## ROlney22 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have plane to build my own dust collection system. I have a 1 hp motor that turns at 3450 rpm. I was thinking of building a 14 in. impeller, but I also don't wanna over load the motor. Any suggestions on the size of impeller I should build for maximum efficiency?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

" I was thinking of building a 14 in. impeller". 


realize that a 1 hp motor, on the smaller size for a dust collector, may not have enough strength to turn a home made 14" impeller, yet alone move the air needed to do the job. I think some tests might help your project. what material are you making the impeller out of? I love your ambition, keep us updated. 



one on-line example uses a 9" balanced radial impeller for 500cfm.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

10-11 inch would probably be about all a one horse mtr could handle

Building your own impeller would be quite a task to get it perfectly balanced, it could be done I guess, but I would go with a prefab impeller, you sure don't want it to come unglued at 3450 RPM


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

ROlney22 said:


> I have plane to build my own dust collection system. I have a 1 hp motor that turns at 3450 rpm. I was thinking of building a 14 in. impeller, but I also don't wanna over load the motor. Any suggestions on the size of impeller I should build for maximum efficiency?


Have you seen this blog:
https://woodgears.ca/dust_collector/blower.html

He's built a few impellers I think, and he describes builds pretty well. He's up front about his mistakes which is useful.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It is neat he is doing his experimentation, but he is putting a lot of faith in the way the impeller is held together, a piece of wood traveling 3450 RPM would have a lot kinetic energy, and if there is going to be any wood chips or saw dust that goes through the impeller, it will erode the wood pretty quick

If he is just trying to stop fine dust like sanding dust it would be easier to get a forward incline fan like out of a furnace enclose it in a wooden box with a filter rack on the inlet and use 2-4 inch pleated filters, they can be blown out with air and reused many times if you take your time


----------

